
Apple needs to change iPhone’s call UI because robocalls are killing us (2018) - spenvo
https://spencerdailey.com/2019/12/31/in-2020-apple-needs-to-change-iphones-call-ui-because-robocalls-are-killing-us/
======
floatingatoll
Is “Silence unknown callers” released to the public already, under Settings >
Phone?

EDIT: The help text says:

 _Calls from unknown numbers will be silenced, sent to voicemail, and
displayed on the Recents list._

 _Incoming calls will continue to ring from people in your contacts, recent
outgoing calls, and Siri Suggestions._

~~~
spenvo
Looks like it, thanks I'll update the top of the article. The basic and
disruptive full-screen UI is still the only option for receiving calls

------
richliss
I’d like to see Apple buy Truecaller and then actively keep a database of spam
callers.

Here In the UK I’ve lost count of the amount of robocalls that say “We heard
you were in an accident”.

------
st3fan
In my opinion this is mostly a telco problem. They are the provider of phone
calls and infrastructure and should own this for their customers.

